# Walmart worms



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

Any of you guys buy Walmart worms in the fishing bait section and feed your P's ? I heard that this is supposed to be really healthy.


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

rosal548 said:


> Any of you guys buy Walmart worms in the fishing bait section and feed your P's ? I heard that this is supposed to be really healthy.












That is the majority of my P's diet. I have 3 3.5-4" and when I put a nightcrawler in, it never gets close enough to see the bottom.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

my p's love canadian nightcrawlers, and yes i get em from walmart too


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yup I buy those too. My Ps love them!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

I always go to the local park and turn over rotting logs and leaves and collect the worms underneath. But some areas don't have high populations of worms. It must have something to do with the soil composition.

I have never fed store-bought earthworms, but I am yet to hear of anyone having any problems with these.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

my P's love nightcrawlers from the bait shop









i think its the wiggling of the drowning worm that makes em go crazy


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I've heard that red wigglers are usually better than earthworms.


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

thank you guys


----------

